# Dewalt circular saw kerf guide problem?



## RetroJoe_1 (Nov 19, 2017)

I just purchased a new Dewalt brushless DCS570 7 1/4 in circular saw. Usually the blade is lined up with the zero mark on the kerf guide on every other circular saw of used so I can rely on that to make my straight cuts. I drew my line out on my test Stringer and started using that guide and noticed that the blade was cutting about an eighth of an inch to the right of that guide mark. When I used the next line over I was able to line it up. Just for convenience sake I thought that blade should be just to the left of that zero Mark. Am I wrong?


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

RetroJoe_1 said:


> I just purchased a new Dewalt brushless DCS570 7 1/4 in circular saw. Usually the blade is lined up with the zero mark on the kerf guide on every other circular saw of used so I can rely on that to make my straight cuts. I drew my line out on my test Stringer and started using that guide and noticed that the blade was cutting about an eighth of an inch to the right of that guide mark. When I used the next line over I was able to line it up. Just for convenience sake I thought that blade should be just to the left of that zero Mark. Am I wrong?


 Use a square for a straight edge across the blade. missing the teeth and see where it lines up.


----------



## RetroJoe_1 (Nov 19, 2017)

Use a square for a straight edge across the blade. missing the teeth and see where it lines up.[/QUOTE]

I did that and it lines up with the mark an eighth of an inch away from the zero line. To the right of it. It seems to me like the blade needs to move in further but there's no way to do that. Either that or the guide is off.


----------



## Gregsoldtruck79 (Dec 21, 2017)

Strange indeed. It is almost like a washer/spacer was put in the wrong place on the motor/floor plate fit up, making the blade cut to the wrong side of the blade's cutting path indicator mark on the floor plate. 

My sketch shows what I believe the saw guide mark on the saw's floor plate during a vertical blade cut, should be cutting. (big red line) Maybe so, maybe not ?


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Just purchased return it.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

If that is the blade it came with it is not acceptable. That's what you settle for after dropping the saw and straightening out as best you can. I would take that back and check the next one wile still in the store.


----------



## RetroJoe_1 (Nov 19, 2017)

Gregsoldtruck79 said:


> Strange indeed. It is almost like a washer/spacer was put in the wrong place on the motor/floor plate fit up, making the blade cut to the wrong side of the blade's cutting path indicator mark on the floor plate.
> 
> My sketch shows what I believe the saw guide mark on the saw's floor plate during a vertical blade cut, should be cutting. (big red line) Maybe so, maybe not ?


Your sketch is exactly where I thought it should be cutting. Every other circular saw I've used always cuts on that line. I definitely feel like there's something off. It just surprises me with a DeWalt product.


----------



## RetroJoe_1 (Nov 19, 2017)

Nealtw said:


> If that is the blade it came with it is not acceptable. That's what you settle for after dropping the saw and straightening out as best you can. I would take that back and check the next one wile still in the store.


It's not the blade. It's where the blade is sitting when it's mounted. Something is off. Still very unacceptable. It's going back tomorrow.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

RetroJoe_1 said:


> It's not the blade. It's where the blade is sitting when it's mounted. Something is off. Still very unacceptable. It's going back tomorrow.


 Made in China


----------



## RetroJoe_1 (Nov 19, 2017)

Nealtw said:


> RetroJoe_1 said:
> 
> 
> > It's not the blade. It's where the blade is sitting when it's mounted. Something is off. Still very unacceptable. It's going back tomorrow.
> ...


That's probably true but I've always had great luck with DeWalt products. I stopped using Black & Decker a long time ago because one tool after the other would fail after a couple of uses. Tried using a Ryobi Circular Saw and the motor went after a couple of months. This was my replacement and right off the bat it's not good. I'm going to take your advice and see if they'll let me open up the new one at the store. Last time I tried to open something up at Lowe's the guy got bent out of shape


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

RetroJoe_1 said:


> That's probably true but I've always had great luck with DeWalt products. I stopped using Black & Decker a long time ago because one tool after the other would fail after a couple of uses. Tried using a Ryobi Circular Saw and the motor went after a couple of months. This was my replacement and right off the bat it's not good. I'm going to take your advice and see if they'll let me open up the new one at the store. Last time I tried to open something up at Lowe's the guy got bent out of shape


 Take it outside check and return, If you find two you want a different product. Either that or get a machined washer that would put the blade in the right place.
A real tool store will have shim washers.


----------



## RetroJoe_1 (Nov 19, 2017)

Nealtw said:


> RetroJoe_1 said:
> 
> 
> > That's probably true but I've always had great luck with DeWalt products. I stopped using Black & Decker a long time ago because one tool after the other would fail after a couple of uses. Tried using a Ryobi Circular Saw and the motor went after a couple of months. This was my replacement and right off the bat it's not good. I'm going to take your advice and see if they'll let me open up the new one at the store. Last time I tried to open something up at Lowe's the guy got bent out of shape
> ...


The problem is the blade needs to go further to the left to get closer to the guidemark. Putting washers on the outside won't help. I am going to buy another one and bring it outside like you said. Either way I have to check this. I just wanted to make sure I wasn't crazy and thinking that the blade should line up with that kerf line. That particular circular saw has extremely high ratings online so I'm hoping this is just a fluke. Of course my middle name is Murphy.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

RetroJoe_1 said:


> The problem is the blade needs to go further to the left to get closer to the guidemark. Putting washers on the outside won't help. I am going to buy another one and bring it outside like you said. Either way I have to check this. I just wanted to make sure I wasn't crazy and thinking that the blade should line up with that kerf line. That particular circular saw has extremely high ratings online so I'm hoping this is just a fluke. Of course my middle name is Murphy.


 No the line should be right beside the notch and the cut to the right of that,
When you want to cut on the other side of the line you have to adjust your aim for the thickness of the blade , then everything goes south when you have a blade with teeth with a wider offset.
The preferred cut is the good product is on your left so the saw should be set for that.
https://www.grainger.com/category/arbor-spacers/shim-and-shim-stock/raw-materials/ecatalog/N-194v


----------



## RetroJoe_1 (Nov 19, 2017)

Nealtw said:


> RetroJoe_1 said:
> 
> 
> > The problem is the blade needs to go further to the left to get closer to the guidemark. Putting washers on the outside won't help. I am going to buy another one and bring it outside like you said. Either way I have to check this. I just wanted to make sure I wasn't crazy and thinking that the blade should line up with that kerf line. That particular circular saw has extremely high ratings online so I'm hoping this is just a fluke. Of course my middle name is Murphy.
> ...


I just went back and reread my original post and I think it it's not clear. What I meant to say was the blade should be further left from the next guide mark closest to the zero kerf line. Or as you put it just to the right of that line. I should have said that to be more clear. I've used the spacers before on my other saw. But in this case all those would do wood offset the line even more. So what I meant to say was my blade is cutting about a quarter of an inch offset to the right of the kerf as opposed to right next to it. If you look at the one thumbnail that I included in the original post, I used that kerf line on the guide to run over the line that I had drawn on the wood and you can see where the blade actually cut. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

RetroJoe_1 said:


> I just went back and reread my original post and I think it it's not clear. What I meant to say was the blade should be further left from the next guide mark closest to the zero kerf line. Or as you put it just to the right of that line. I should have said that to be more clear. I've used the spacers before on my other saw. But in this case all those would do wood offset the line even more. So what I meant to say was my blade is cutting about a quarter of an inch offset to the right of the kerf as opposed to right next to it. If you look at the one thumbnail that I included in the original post, I used that kerf line on the guide to run over the line that I had drawn on the wood and you can see where the blade actually cut. Sorry for the confusion.


 Yeah, they have assembled the wrong table or the wrong arbor.
They probably have instructions written in broken English.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

When you go back with yours take a straight edge along. It's common for Lowe's to have one on display so check it. If one isn't on display, rather than asking to open the box before purchase ask them to place one on display then you can examine it for blade alignment defects. If you purchase the same make or another brand check it before leaving the property being they ALL come from the same country of origin.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Interesting video at this site.
https://www.workshopaddict.com/tools/dewalt-dcs570-20v-7-14-circular-saw-with-blade-brake-review/


----------



## ZTMAN (Feb 19, 2015)

Are you sure the blade is at ninety degrees. These new saws have so many adjustments it boggles my mind.


----------



## RetroJoe_1 (Nov 19, 2017)

ZTMAN said:


> Are you sure the blade is at ninety degrees. These new saws have so many adjustments it boggles my mind.


Yeah I double-checked that. Thought that might have been one of the problems at first. Its straight.


----------



## RetroJoe_1 (Nov 19, 2017)

Nealtw said:


> RetroJoe_1 said:
> 
> 
> > I just went back and reread my original post and I think it it's not clear. What I meant to say was the blade should be further left from the next guide mark closest to the zero kerf line. Or as you put it just to the right of that line. I should have said that to be more clear. I've used the spacers before on my other saw. But in this case all those would do wood offset the line even more. So what I meant to say was my blade is cutting about a quarter of an inch offset to the right of the kerf as opposed to right next to it. If you look at the one thumbnail that I included in the original post, I used that kerf line on the guide to run over the line that I had drawn on the wood and you can see where the blade actually cut. Sorry for the confusion.
> ...


I can't wait to figure this out. I'll let you know what I find. Something is definitely wrong with their assembly though. Anyone on here ever seen anything like this with a DeWalt product?


----------



## RetroJoe_1 (Nov 19, 2017)

Nealtw said:


> Interesting video at this site.
> https://www.workshopaddict.com/tools/dewalt-dcs570-20v-7-14-circular-saw-with-blade-brake-review/


What's interesting is in the video they say that my particular model does not have the coveted rafter hook but mine does. I don't know if they updated the model or not but it definitely has the hook.


----------



## RetroJoe_1 (Nov 19, 2017)

So it definitely turned out to be some kind of manufacturing defect. And I was incorrect when I stated that I bought it at Lowes. I remembered I actually purchased this from Amazon. But I went to Lowe's today and picked up the same model and I put one next to the other. I checked the blade position with a straightedge and you can see how the one from Amazon was off. left thumb nail is Amazon purchased and the right one is from Lowe's. I've been using the one from Lowe's all day and it works like a charm just as it should! Thanks for all the input! I'm now curious whether the models offered on Amazon are all defective or assembled somewhere else. I took note of the serial numbers.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

RetroJoe_1 said:


> So it definitely turned out to be some kind of manufacturing defect. And I was incorrect when I stated that I bought it at Lowes. I remembered I actually purchased this from Amazon. But I went to Lowe's today and picked up the same model and I put one next to the other. I checked the blade position with a straightedge and you can see how the one from Amazon was off. left thumb nail is Amazon purchased and the right one is from Lowe's. I've been using the one from Lowe's all day and it works like a charm just as it should! Thanks for all the input! I'm now curious whether the models offered on Amazon are all defective or assembled somewhere else. I took note of the serial numbers.



Have you check that table to see if it is square to the blade. 
Measure from the edge of the table to the blade at the front and back of the blade.


----------



## Gregsoldtruck79 (Dec 21, 2017)

And it could be the Chinese design engineers decided the backside of the cut is more important to see, than the outside cut. Maybe they are figuring the piece of lumbar the saw is sitting on, is the one to be used the most times.  


I guess my age is showing. If I really loved the saw and bought another one and it had the same guide mark, then I would accept it as a new design feature/flaw...depends on ones sawing habits. I would probably do this with a hacksaw. I am NOT recommending this though.


----------



## RetroJoe_1 (Nov 19, 2017)

Nealtw said:


> RetroJoe_1 said:
> 
> 
> > So it definitely turned out to be some kind of manufacturing defect. And I was incorrect when I stated that I bought it at Lowes. I remembered I actually purchased this from Amazon. But I went to Lowe's today and picked up the same model and I put one next to the other. I checked the blade position with a straightedge and you can see how the one from Amazon was off. left thumb nail is Amazon purchased and the right one is from Lowe's. I've been using the one from Lowe's all day and it works like a charm just as it should! Thanks for all the input! I'm now curious whether the models offered on Amazon are all defective or assembled somewhere else. I took note of the serial numbers.
> ...


I did. The measurement on both were exactly the same. It was the measurement from the assembly where the blade sits that differed. Somehow they must have added the wrong washer or something on the saw that was defective. It was off by an eighth of an inch but enough that once the saw blade was mounted it threw it off even more.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

RetroJoe_1 said:


> I did. The measurement on both were exactly the same. It was the measurement from the assembly where the blade sits that differed. Somehow they must have added the wrong washer or something on the saw that was defective. It was off by an eighth of an inch but enough that once the saw blade was mounted it threw it off even more.


So I would bet they were sold them off to auction as seconds and now warranty would apply.


----------



## RetroJoe_1 (Nov 19, 2017)

Gregsoldtruck79 said:


> And it could be the Chinese design engineers decided the backside of the cut is more important to see, than the outside cut. Maybe they are figuring the piece of lumbar the saw is sitting on, is the one to be used the most times.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's definitely not a flaw on all of the saws. I purchased another one and it is exactly lined up with the zero mark. Same exact model. Obviously I purchased a lemon through Amazon.

And there's no way I would cut stringers with a hacksaw. Circular saw works just fine. Once you get close to the intersecting lines I use a jigsaw so that I don't over cut. But if that works for you, awesome! Just seems like it would take forever especially when you're cutting multiple Treads and risers and such.


----------



## RetroJoe_1 (Nov 19, 2017)

Nealtw said:


> RetroJoe_1 said:
> 
> 
> > I did. The measurement on both were exactly the same. It was the measurement from the assembly where the blade sits that differed. Somehow they must have added the wrong washer or something on the saw that was defective. It was off by an eighth of an inch but enough that once the saw blade was mounted it threw it off even more.
> ...


Luckily I just bought this last week so Amazon is taking it back.


----------



## Gregsoldtruck79 (Dec 21, 2017)

RetroJoe_1 said:


> It's definitely not a flaw on all of the saws. I purchased another one and it is exactly lined up with the zero mark. Same exact model. Obviously I purchased a lemon through Amazon.
> 
> And there's no way I would cut stringers with a hacksaw. Circular saw works just fine. Once you get close to the intersecting lines I use a jigsaw so that I don't over cut. But if that works for you, awesome! Just seems like it would take forever especially when you're cutting multiple Treads and risers and such.



LOL ! Good one. I meant cut the saw's floor plate on the red lines with a hacksaw to make a new notch guide on it, not any wood. :smile:

Good to see you found you got a defective saw and the whole product line design is not flawed. I am a Dewalt tool fan for sure, have many of them.


----------



## RetroJoe_1 (Nov 19, 2017)

Gregsoldtruck79 said:


> RetroJoe_1 said:
> 
> 
> > It's definitely not a flaw on all of the saws. I purchased another one and it is exactly lined up with the zero mark. Same exact model. Obviously I purchased a lemon through Amazon.
> ...


Lol. Sorry I missed that the first time around. Good thing I don't have to do that 🙂


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Being returning the defective saw was mentioned, please inform us if that process goes well or not so well. We like to be informed of the latest trends.:smile:


----------



## JohnReesnkv (Nov 18, 2020)

I have been using Dewalt products for a long time, in particular saws, and also had a similar problem, I immediately returned to the store and I had no problems changing it. I am currently using the Dewalt dcs577x1 and am very happy with the choice. It's good that I paid attention to this article https://thetoolscout.com/best-circular-saw/ where I was able to quickly pick up the circular saw I needed. Also now i will look for an angle grinder and I will be glad if you can advise a good one.


----------



## BCWoodGuy (Sep 16, 2021)

Check the blade kerf. I am guessing you have the 3/16 (thin) blade. The saw is setup for 1/8 kerf. Change the blade you will be good.


----------



## BCWoodGuy (Sep 16, 2021)

Sorry. 1/16th


----------



## GeneWill (5 mo ago)

It's DeWalt. Junk tools billed as premium, chucks are awful, saw blades line up wrong, plum cuts angled. They are making the switch to all American made Milwaukee an easy decision. No more Chinese garbage in my toolbox.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

if a saw guide for that saw or any portable saw is built to use it doesn't matter if the kerf and tic marks match .


----------

